# Problème de connexion facebook



## johnlocke2342 (28 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir.
Je ne sais pas si on pourra m'aider ici parce que mon Facebook buggue: depuis quelques jours, plusieurs de mes amis rarement connectés sont connectés en permanence, même quand je sais qu'ils ne le sont pas. En allant leur parler en utilisant la messagerie instantanée incluse dans Facebook ou avec Adium, je reçois un message d'erreur me disant que le contact est hors ligne, même s'il apparaît toujours dans la liste "connectés".
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci.


----------

